# Aunt Joan



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I was trying to do Queen Lili`uokalani,,, and this is what happened.
To look at her, you would think shes' just another maiden Aunt, head full of gossip, knitting needles and gardens, but you'd be wrong, her mind is like a bacon slicer. 
Needs a lot of work still, but I couldn't help sharing her with you.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 02/29/2008 9:21 PM
... her mind is like a bacon slicer.


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gifYou are crackin' me up!
Seriously, though, she looks like a real sweety, waiting at the station or in a passenger coach. Even if she's a work in progress, I still really like her the expression in her eyes.

Never a disappointment!

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of the latest incarnation of Miss Marple.  Or is that too much of a British tv opinion


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ironton on 03/01/2008 8:20 AM
Reminds me of the latest incarnation of Miss Marple.  Or is that too much of a British tv opinion 


Always liked Geraldine McEwan!


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done. 
Can't wait until we see the After photo, as she looks great already.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's who I thought of, Miss Marple!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Any similarity between a certain Agatha Cristi character and much respected stage and screen star are purely accidental


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's who they needed on p5 of the Feb 08 Garden Railways. Miss Marple would know who done it!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably writes searing murder mysteries in the wee hours of the night.  

Very nicely done! I envy your talent.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Why oh why do I think she is related to that detective of yours?


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

I think she looks great! I'm glad I'm not the only one who starts with an idea in their mind, and the clay takes off on it's own. Only mine always seems to do that!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif Another great character to add to a scene.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Way to sophistocated looking to by my aunt, but she would add grace to my town scene. Another great work. 

Bob


----------

